# my babies in labour!



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

omg! i am so glad im here to watch over, her im so excited!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How exciting! Let us know how many kittens she has and post some pictures, if possible.


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

she had 6! 5 made it, was so amazing to watch, shes sound asleep with all her babies suckling away! im so proud of her. ill post some pics later onx


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

here they r, not the best pic, ill take individual pics later, dont wanna keep disturbing them, i could watch them all day!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a gorgeous mommy and adorable kitties. Do you plan on keeping any of them? How many boys and how many girls?


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

i cant tell what sex they are, all look the same lol. yeah we r keeping two


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Try this site to help you tell whether you have all boys, all girls, or both boys and girls: http://www.vetinfo.com/csexcat.html

Hope it helps!


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you, theyre sleeping at the mo, ill check once theyre awake.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Cuties! :luv I can tell you straight away that the torties are girls and that means the father is red pigmented which makes the black pigmented kittens all male (since they get the Y-chromosome from the father and therefor the color from their mother).

This if all the kittens have the same father. Sometimes a female manages to breed with several males within 24 hours and therefor can get kittens with different fathers.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

So tiny and sweet.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

chazza_hoopet said:


> thank you, theyre sleeping at the mo, ill check once theyre awake.


S... is Sol right about the males and the females, or did you have to check using the website I gave you?


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

yeah i did, had a check but they all look the same to me lol. ill have another look again today, came down this morning and they were all hidde at the back of my couch lol


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How are the kitties doing?


----------



## chazza_hoopet (Mar 15, 2006)

theyre doing brill, so cute n getting bigger already! i could run away with them all. my baby is such a good mummy! thanx for asking x


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

aww, lovely little babies, how exciting. You must be very proud of Mum


----------

